# Florida ASA shoot



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

i was just wondering who all is goin besides me.


----------



## PiNkDaNiElLe :] (Jan 9, 2009)

I would love to go shoot!! Trying to prac enough to go!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I will prouble go


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Where's it being held in Florida and when is it?


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

*Idk*

I normally would know because i would be there, but i moved to a different state. I always loved going and seeing all my friends, but I wouldn't shoot tho. I hope you guys have fun and shoot great whoever goes.


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Where's it being held in Florida and when is it?


its in gainsville. the day are 30th, 31st, 1st.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

12ringbuster said:


> its in gainsville. the day are 30th, 31st, 1st.


the thirtieth and thirty first of january?Where can I find any more information?


----------



## 12ringbuster (May 23, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> the thirtieth and thirty first of january?Where can I find any more information?


you can go to http//www.asaarchery.com


----------



## darton072 (Jun 6, 2008)

me and you both need to practice considering how we shot sat, pinkdanielle


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

*FOBs at Gainesville!*

Congrats to John Wheeler who took 3rd place K45. Reports from John said he did not break one FOB!

http://www.asaarchery.com/phpscores...Name=Florida ProAm&Class_description=Known 45

Vegas here we come


----------

